# Gravel colors: your opinion



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you match gravel colors to your betta? Or contrast them to help show off the betta? I just wondered what colors you think show off the different colors best. Our betta is a turquoise almost mustard gas... When our white gravel was too rough, I changed him to a natural stone color, but I was wondering which colors show the different colors of bettas best. I think the natural stone doesn't show off our current fish as well as I'd like, but it is smooth and doesn't tear his fins.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have my MG male on red gravel with black river stones. he shows up really well. my buddy has a dragonscale male (aqua blue body with salmon/red fins) and all the stuff in is tank is blue and peach and pastels and I can never find his fish. I like the contrast myself...


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

maybe a mix of black and red would suit your fish or maybe just black with a few red plants or some marbles


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I always use black sand or black gravel (in the process of changing it all to Black Tahitian Moon sand!) But I like the more "natural" look of it and yes it helps to make my Betta's "pop" as they as usually lighter colors. It also makes a nice contrast with the decorations and plants which for me, is color enough.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I really like how I did the tank for my Betta. He has the white gravel that I washed in a fine sifter to get the larger pieces then on top I threw some leftover mixed blue gravel toped with the smooth glass stones so it wouldn't be rough on him. Looks great and his color pops against the white ( He is a black, blue and greenish crown tail)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I prefer black gravel. It makes the fishes color pop and looks classy and natural lol.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Black or natural sand. We are a simple Betta family.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I use black for my males and I have natural for my girls.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It varies. I have natural colored gravel, white gravel, royal blue sand, Grey sand and play sand and this hideous orangish sand. I ended up mixing the royal blue sand with play sand because I didnt have enough to hold the dividers in place. I also had black gravel but the bettas in there were hard to see - one was blac and the other was a dark blue


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

black floramax, pop out my plants, betta poop, golden mystery snail, RCS, and of course betta. only thing that does not pop is my amano.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

One of my tanks has black gravel, one has a natural colored gravel and the other has dark purple. I think I prefer the look of the darker colored gravel, the colors show well against it


----------



## WaffleSire (Apr 3, 2013)

I think natural gravel is nicer. It's naturally colorful and less likely to tear your fishy's fins than the colored stuff, since it's usually polished pebbles and such. Plus, it mimics a natural environment better. What not to love?


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I use natural colored gravel for my blue betta but i think he might look better and pop more if i switched to black gravel.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't get me started on their gravel. :c The lighter two have solid lavender and solid black. My dark blue boy has white, my multi blue has white and blue my purple girl has white and pink .. Uh, my other multi has solid blue aaaand, that's it. << 

They're all shown off nicely, especially my white boy.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I use natural gravel. Just a personal preference of mine to see my boys in their "natural environment".


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My 3 little boys are all beautiful blue colours.I have always liked the look of black gravel & was going to have that alone in each of their tanks but I'm glad I added some colour too.In my 3 tanks the gravel is black & purple for Peanut,black & blue for Button and black & red for Piglet.The colours look great together and really show off the little blokes. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

I tend to gravitate toward natural colored gravel...I have Floramax in two tanks that I really love the look of due to it's multi-colored naturalness.

In Leroy's tank I have a mix of black and white gravel...that I completely hate. Planning on changing it very soon to be rid of it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I like natural color gravel.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I like white or off-white, but that's just because it goes with all my décor, and I can buy a big bag for everyone.  And then I usually add in some natural colored stones. The only exception to this is in my Cherry Blossom tank, and in there I have the off-white gravel mixed with some mossy-green natural stones, I really like the contrast of the white-pink blossoms with the mossy green stones. It also sets off my royal blue and white boy and my copper-orange and cellophane boy as well. (divided 20Lg)

Beyond that, black or dark is always going to show off a light colored betta well, and light will always complement a darker colored guy.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Like most others, I like using natural colored gravel to give the tank a "natural" look plus it looks great with live plants! 

Other than that, black gravel makes the colors of the fish and plants stand out more


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Black gravel would look best!


----------



## Sharpchick (Mar 3, 2013)

Natural gravel is my preference. I started one of my 10s with white gravel and I hate it. Fortunately, I've added plants and they are spreading out, so there's not a whole lot of it showing.


----------

